
AI winter - arangelov
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_winter
======
ankurdhama
Gonna happen again and labelling images is not going to stop it.

------
geooooooooobox
aka the fall of lisp

~~~
hga
According to the article, before that, one professor's report lead to a near
extinction level AI winter in the U.K. for a decade, which also effected
Continental research funding. So more than one major winter.

As someone who rode part of the Lisp Machine wave in the early 1980s, I must
say the all the "machine learning" ... ferment seems to be too weak a word,
that I read about on HN nowadays is heartening.

